# Oral Dissolving vs regular Klonopin



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Has anyone taken these two types of klonopin and noticed that they work differently? I started out on oral dissolving and then took regular pills. I noticed that they seemed to work differently but brushed it off and have been on the pills since like December. Well, I just got a script for oral dissolving again because I'm weaning off and they don't make a pill in a small enough dose. I've noticed that since I've been taking the oral dissolving, I feel much worse than I did on the pills. I'm taking the exact same dose, so that isn't the problem.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

The oral dissolving version should allow alot more of the klonopin to enter you system.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Inzom said:


> The oral dissolving version should allow alot more of the klonopin to enter you system.


Makes sense. I feel much more numb on these.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

I only took the liquid version of klonopin.


----------

